# 2021 Maverick HPXS



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

After a few months of shopping around, I decided to build a new Maverick HPXS. Covid-19 has the factory a little backed up but I am scheduled to receive my boat mid October. Here are the colors and list of upgrades I went with:

Atlantic blue hull
Whisper grey nonskid
Black powder coat
Grey cushions
Insulated cooler jump seat
Yamaha 70hp
Atlas jackplate
Simrad NSS7 evo 3
Black edson comfort grip steering wheel
Livewell w/ bubbler
Grey/ black teak seadek
Ameritrail Trailer

I will be posting pictures as I receive them as well as accessories that will be going on the build.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Love that color. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Liam Nissan (May 21, 2020)

can't wait to slime the deck of this bad girl


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking forward to this build


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

scissorhands said:


> Looking forward to this build


Thanks brother! Your new boat is gonna be sick


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

You need to tell the guys at Maverick to built a jump seat/cooler center console. It blows my mind how they don’t even have that option yet!

Congrats on the build!


----------



## DrArt (Jan 25, 2018)

Your gonna love it. Here’s mine in same color But







with diff setup. Only thing I’d Recc is going up to At least the 9 inch screen. I had the 7 and actually upgraded to the 12....

In a year you’ll wish you had at least a 9. (Plus an FMT chip and your golden). Cheers!


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

FSUDrew99 said:


> You need to tell the guys at Maverick to built a jump seat/cooler center console. It blows my mind how they don’t even have that option yet!
> 
> Congrats on the build!


They build a seat/cooler that is removable which is nice if i want to take it out or clean it. It is shaped and color matched to the console


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

DrArt said:


> Your gonna love it. Here’s mine in same color But
> View attachment 152361
> with diff setup. Only thing I’d Recc is going up to At least the 9 inch screen. I had the 7 and actually upgraded to the 12....
> 
> In a year you’ll wish you had at least a 9. (Plus an FMT chip and your golden). Cheers!


Thank you for the recommendation! I had the 7" on my last boat and it seemed to be plenty for what i need. Im very familiar with the waters i fish so i very rarely use it. Once the build gets a little closer to being done i might consider the 9". Beautiful boat btw


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. Maverick builds a great boat. Good choice on your color combo.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Owen Armstrong said:


> They build a seat/cooler that is removable which is nice if i want to take it out or clean it. It is shaped and color matched to the console


I know they do but why just offer that. I have that now in my old BT and it sucks to have to take out every time when you can leave it and pull the drain plug/keep lid open and air out? PLUS it looks better. For the price they want for them they can step it up in my option. It would out sell the separate cooler/console option all day.


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

Couple vmarine goodies going on the boat


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I have the jump seat in my 17v and I honestly don't use it enough to justify having it. Especially what they cost. I like using a yeti 35 or a 50 if I have 2 people. It's lighter than the fiberglass jump seat and easier to take in and out. also mine doesn't hold ice as well as the yeti. Just something to consider and might save you some cash. On mine I kinda wish I would have went with a shade darker on my cushions. I have whisper grey hull and whisper grey nonskid and the console and slicks are guide green. but I think a darker shade of seats would really look a little better. Just something to think about. and I agree on 9 inch unit. It doesn't look too big on the console. and are you getting the higher flush mount console or the cut down one? I have the cut down smaller one and really like it. also have a grab rail and I highly recommend that as well. My 17v is kinda tipppy so that grab rail has saved my ass a few times. One thing I would specify too is make your nonskid a 4 section nonskid. basically your bow is a section, then you will have you gunnels, then your rear deck and in between the nonskid sections have your blue gel coat. Hard to explain but i think the Native fly guy Willy Le has that and I wish I would have done that. really makes the deck pop and if you ever have a nonskid issue it will be easier to fix when it is in sections like that. Are you going lithium or lead batteries?


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Also check out how the Tyler guy at castaway customs did his hydrallic steering tubes on his 17v. they go into the deck in stead of coming out and going in where the power stuff from the engine goes in. frees up a lot of space and you can then actually open you bilge compartment better. Might cost a little extra but looks a lot cleaner than the way they do it.


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

DeepSouthFly said:


> I have the jump seat in my 17v and I honestly don't use it enough to justify having it. Especially what they cost. I like using a yeti 35 or a 50 if I have 2 people. It's lighter than the fiberglass jump seat and easier to take in and out. also mine doesn't hold ice as well as the yeti. Just something to consider and might save you some cash. On mine I kinda wish I would have went with a shade darker on my cushions. I have whisper grey hull and whisper grey nonskid and the console and slicks are guide green. but I think a darker shade of seats would really look a little better. Just something to think about. and I agree on 9 inch unit. It doesn't look too big on the console. and are you getting the higher flush mount console or the cut down one? I have the cut down smaller one and really like it. also have a grab rail and I highly recommend that as well. My 17v is kinda tipppy so that grab rail has saved my ass a few times. One thing I would specify too is make your nonskid a 4 section nonskid. basically your bow is a section, then you will have you gunnels, then your rear deck and in between the nonskid sections have your blue gel coat. Hard to explain but i think the Native fly guy Willy Le has that and I wish I would have done that. really makes the deck pop and if you ever have a nonskid issue it will be easier to fix when it is in sections like that. Are you going lithium or lead batteries?


I went with the cut down console as well. Ill ask my dealer about the non skid. Thank you


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Also check out how the Tyler guy at castaway customs did his hydrallic steering tubes on his 17v. they go into the deck in stead of coming out and going in where the power stuff from the engine goes in. frees up a lot of space and you can then actually open you bilge compartment better. Might cost a little extra but looks a lot cleaner than the way they do it.


Do you know where i can find a picture of his boat?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Should be a pretty boat! Congratulations.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Owen Armstrong said:


> Do you know where i can find a picture of his boat?


do you have instagram?


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

DeepSouthFly said:


> do you have instagram?


yes @owen_armstrong


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I think his name is nativeflycharters or something. Just look him up. Willy Le.


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

Went into the mold yesterday, expected delivery date is on the 15th. I will post pictures as I get them.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

How is the motor situation? Do they have one for you?


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

scissorhands said:


> How is the motor situation? Do they have one for you?


They havent mentioned anything about waiting on a motor so my guess is they have one.


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

scissorhands said:


> How is the motor situation? Do they have one for you?


Youre waiting on a tohatsu correct?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Owen Armstrong said:


> Youre waiting on a tohatsu correct?


I was, going with the Merc 60r.


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

scissorhands said:


> I was, going with the Merc 60r.


Gonna be sick!


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

Swung by the maverick factory today and she’s coming along nicely. Delivery is next Thursday


----------



## berry79 (Aug 13, 2020)

Looking good!!! Got my hpx v in the same color combo.


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

It should be delivered to my dealer tomorrow and I’ll probably pick it up Friday!


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

That’s a cool boat. It’s neat seeing all the Exposed Carbon Kevlar. Would be cool if they just put some clear coat right over that.


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

Picked up the skiff yesterday and the first fish on it was definitely a memorable one!


----------

